# White guys laying frame?



## StayClassy (May 7, 2013)

Seriously, what's the general consensus on white guys with lowriders, is it pretty poseur or is the community a lot less ethnically centered than it seems. Have pity on me by the way for I live in Nebraska and really don't have much experience dealing with ethnic issues period.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

I still get the oh tryna be a mexican. or oh what are you some gangbanger black wannabe?....I ignore it anymore. I have seen more white guys with lowriders, than blacks or mexicans. Im sure that is different other places of the world. But to me, I dont ride for anyone but me. So what they think about my ride doesn't matter because i kno my shit is clean and everyone breakin necks to catch a glimpse


----------



## StayClassy (May 7, 2013)

Kinda how I approach it, I see lowriding as more of an extension of my fascination with hot rodding to begin with, the old shit really does it for me.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nebraska mashin?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

****** created Lowriding /story


----------



## Flaco712 (Oct 10, 2010)

StayClassy said:


> Seriously, what's the general consensus on white guys with lowriders, is it pretty poseur or is the community a lot less ethnically centered than it seems. Have pity on me by the way for I live in Nebraska and really don't have much experience dealing with ethnic issues period.


it happens i live in iowa and i am the only one in my city with hydraulics so i here it everywhere i go too


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

fuckin ebay:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Depends on where you live here in KY blacks and Mexicans don't build lowriders often. Only crap I catch is ignorant ****** tellin me my rims is little til I hit the switch then its "eeee dats tight". Who cars what other men care bout yo ride? lowrider=**** /topic. lolz


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Who cars...race only matters when you're dealing with idiots who make it an issue.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

just make sure to have plenty of orange peel...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Flaco712 said:


> it happens i live in iowa and i am the only one in my city with hydraulics so i here it everywhere i go too


but you already look Mejican... haha..


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

White lowriders (from what I've seen) usually don't do the funkier type of stuff, most of the rides I've seen from them is usually more traditional classic with a touch of the lowrider style. Regardless all that matters is your ride, race shouldn't be a factor and IMO isn't a factor.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Courage said:


> White lowriders (from what I've seen) usually don't do the funkier type of stuff, most of the rides I've seen from them is usually more traditional classic with a touch of the lowrider style. Regardless all that matters is your ride, race shouldn't be a factor and IMO isn't a factor.


All i see is FWD's out here... lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> Depends on where you live here in KY blacks and Mexicans don't build lowriders often. Only crap I catch is ignorant ****** tellin me my rims is little til I hit the switch then its "eeee dats tight". Who cars what other men care bout yo ride? lowrider=**** /topic. lolz


there arent blacks or mexicans in ky period.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

White guys out here build some of the cleanest lowriders IMO.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

new paishe


Marty McFly said:


> ****** created Lowriding /story


^^^^^^^ask jeeves^^^^


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> new paishe ^^^^^^^ask jeeves^^^^


New page


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Courage said:


> White lowriders (from what I've seen) usually don't do the funkier type of stuff, most of the rides I've seen from them is usually more traditional classic with a touch of the lowrider style. Regardless all that matters is your ride, race shouldn't be a factor and IMO isn't a factor.


Can't really argue with that. I am white as can be, not trying to be a gangster, work a 9-5, but daily drive my "Six-Fo". It is basically 100% bone stock other than suspension and wheels, and will stay that way. I have met other white lowriders that have exotic paint, and more extravagant shit going on, but I find they are typically over compensating, and trying to fit in with the black or Latino communities (Just going over the top to act like someone they aren't). I get a lot of shit from people, but I don't care, I have been in and out of a lot of custom car fads over the years (I build/fabricate custom cars for a living), but the only one that has stuck with me is lowriding, ever since I picked up an LRM in about 3rd grade...

My Daily:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

So going with custom paint and trying to push for a badass ride makes us trying to fit in with the blacks :dunno: I can't say that's me. I pride myself making my cars something to be proud of and clean. I'm white and not acting like any other race.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> So going with custom paint and trying to push for a badass ride makes us trying to fit in with the blacks :dunno: I can't say that's me. I pride myself making my cars something to be proud of and clean. I'm white and not acting like any other race.



Don't feed the trolls bro. Obvious racist statement is obvious."blacks and Latinos are loud like their paint jobs. Stay white and conservative like my paint job!" Lol


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

Off topic here this comes lol


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> So going with custom paint and trying to push for a badass ride makes us trying to fit in with the blacks :dunno: I can't say that's me. I pride myself making my cars something to be proud of and clean. I'm white and not acting like any other race.


Damn.... I honestly thought you were hispanic most of this time. Anyway, I don't agree with that statement. I think paint styles are more/less regional than they are racial. Theres really no known difference between lowriders racially imo. In our lifestyle(lowriding)) ain't really a race thing. Just generational. Regardless of what color you are, when an old white guy sees your car he's gonna call it a ****** mobile lol or think you're Mexican.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Damn.... I honestly thought you were hispanic most of this time. Anyway, I don't agree with that statement. I think paint styles are more/less regional than they are racial. *Theres really no known difference between lowriders racially* imo. In our lifestyle(lowriding)) ain't really a race thing. Just generational. Regardless of what color you are, *when an old white guy sees your car he's gonna call it a ****** mobile lol or think you're Mexican*.


stfu and gtfo


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Can't really argue with that. I am white as can be, not trying to be a gangster, work a 9-5, but daily drive my "Six-Fo". It is basically 100% bone stock other than suspension and wheels, and will stay that way. I have met other white lowriders that have exotic paint, and more extravagant shit going on, but I find they are typically over compensating, and trying to fit in with the black or Latino communities (Just going over the top to act like someone they aren't). I get a lot of shit from people, but I don't care, I have been in and out of a lot of custom car fads over the years (I build/fabricate custom cars for a living), but the only one that has stuck with me is lowriding, ever since I picked up an LRM in about 3rd grade...
> 
> My Daily:


 That's a nice ride, I came close bout a week ago to getting a 64 Four door impala. (Had I gotten that I'd give my 60 bel-air 2 my pops), but didn't pan out. 

 

Also I agree with the generational statement, my pops was a lowrider back in the day, he'd be asking me why the fuck am I listening to rap (G-Funk). Telling me real riders listen 2 a Ray Charles, Marvin Gaye, War, Stylistics, All the really traditional stuff, which I do listen 2 also. lol he doesn't consider G-Bodies low lows at all, real traditional (Bombs, or early 60s Impalas, he used to own a 63 Impala) and his reaction to seeing cars from the 90s with 100 Spoke is funny as hell. 

but yeah outside of the closed minded morons who don't understand the culture, you'll face more opposition within the community depending a persons age and it won't be because of your race, it will be because of what you do to your ride. 


Also that whole "acting mexican" thing when your mexican is funny as fuck (people tell me that shit all the time, either I'm tryin actin mexican, cholo, or I'm not acting like it). Fuck all that shit, be whoever the fuck you are and fuck everyone elses input, I Don't give a shit if your white, black, brown, asian, be yourself, if motherfuckers got an issue with who are, then tell em the two magic words "Fuck Off".


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Damn.... I honestly thought you were hispanic most of this time. Anyway, I don't agree with that statement. I think paint styles are more/less regional than they are racial. Theres really no known difference between lowriders racially imo. In our lifestyle(lowriding)) ain't really a race thing. Just generational. Regardless of what color you are, when an old white guy sees your car he's gonna call it a ****** mobile lol or think you're Mexican.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

lone star said:


> there arent blacks or mexicans in ky period.


My area is full of both. Asians too. Ft knox retired ppl have made this area widely diverse.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

JustCruisin said:


> just make sure to have plenty of orange peel...


With cesear garcia white walls


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Can't really argue with that. I am white as can be, not trying to be a gangster, work a 9-5, but daily drive my "Six-Fo". It is basically 100% bone stock other than suspension and wheels, and will stay that way. I have met other white lowriders that have exotic paint, and more extravagant shit going on, but I find they are typically over compensating, and trying to fit in with the black or Latino communities (Just going over the top to act like someone they aren't). I get a lot of shit from people, but I don't care, I have been in and out of a lot of custom car fads over the years (I build/fabricate custom cars for a living), but the only one that has stuck with me is lowriding, ever since I picked up an LRM in about 3rd grade...
> 
> My Daily:


damn brah you got a clean astro van. Dont see the wheels you mentioned tho


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Can't really argue with that. I am white as can be, not trying to be a gangster, work a 9-5, but daily drive my "Six-Fo". It is basically 100% bone stock other than suspension and wheels, and will stay that way. I have met other white lowriders that have exotic paint, and more extravagant shit going on, but I find they are typically over compensating, and trying to fit in with the black or Latino communities (Just going over the top to act like someone they aren't). I get a lot of shit from people, but I don't care, I have been in and out of a lot of custom car fads over the years (I build/fabricate custom cars for a living), but the only one that has stuck with me is lowriding, ever since I picked up an LRM in about 3rd grade...
> 
> My Daily:


you eat dicks. :facepalm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if hes white thats probably his green ford truck on the left and took a pic of the mexicans 62 impala


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> you eat dicks. :facepalm:


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:h5:


Courage said:


> That's a nice ride, I came close bout a week ago to getting a 64 Four door impala. (Had I gotten that I'd give my 60 bel-air 2 my pops), but didn't pan out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

lone star said:


> if hes white thats probably his green ford truck on the left and took a pic of the mexicans 62 impala


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Can't really argue with that. I am white as can be, not trying to be a gangster, work a 9-5, but daily drive my "Six-Fo". It is basically 100% bone stock other than suspension and wheels, and will stay that way. I have met other white lowriders that have exotic paint, and more extravagant shit going on, but I find they are typically over compensating, and trying to fit in with the black or Latino communities (Just going over the top to act like someone they aren't). I get a lot of shit from people, but I don't care, I have been in and out of a lot of custom car fads over the years (I build/fabricate custom cars for a living), but the only one that has stuck with me is lowriding, ever since I picked up an LRM in about 3rd grade...
> 
> My Daily:


clean six tray uffin:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> So going with custom paint and trying to push for a badass ride makes us trying to fit in with the blacks :dunno: I can't say that's me. I pride myself making my cars something to be proud of and clean. I'm white and not acting like any other race.


 Post one completed car you've had on the streets/shows.

Thanks the fake MM


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

FirmeJoe said:


> Im messican and people always say im trying to act messican  and im just trying be me





Courage said:


> That's a nice ride, I came close bout a week ago to getting a 64 Four door impala. (Had I gotten that I'd give my 60 bel-air 2 my pops), but didn't pan out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just cuz i like my dickies, chucks and locs...:yessad::finger:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Can't really argue with that. I am white as can be, not trying to be a gangster, work a 9-5, but daily drive my "Six-Fo". It is basically 100% bone stock other than suspension and wheels, and will stay that way. I have met other white lowriders that have exotic paint, and more extravagant shit going on, but I find they are typically over compensating, and trying to fit in with the black or Latino communities (Just going over the top to act like someone they aren't). I get a lot of shit from people, but I don't care, I have been in and out of a lot of custom car fads over the years (I build/fabricate custom cars for a living), but the only one that has stuck with me is lowriding, ever since I picked up an LRM in about 3rd grade...
> 
> My Daily:


thumbs up for your signature. :rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Anson72 said:


> just cuz i like my dickies, chucks and locs...:yessad::finger:


 :rofl: I Know man I usually wear black low-top chucks, khakis (Creased, perfect fitting, no saggin), a nice button up shirt, locs, and peoples always be looking at me or doing double take (the big black Fresno Hat in Olde English also draws a lot of attention, usually from police driving by). I shaved my head recently (I fucked it up triming it, I was tired lol, I usually wear it combed back), and people always think I'm a either a Gangster or a Banger(usually a bulldog, never a southsider or northsider for some reason, always a F-14er). 


I Remember someone asked me why I look like the dude from American Me, I responsed with "Why do you look like some sagging prag from Oz" :rofl: 

Names I've been called regularly cause of my style

Mr. Cholo
Mr. Raider
Vato Loco 
Greaser (usually by my white friends, when I have my hair proper, also note a lot of "put this in your hair jokes come like krazy) 
Being compared to The Sopranos (general mafia style, mainly in my choice of suit, whenever I'm required to wear one). 

I'm planning on getting a Zoot Suit for special occasions so I can only imagine all the Pachuco Jokes coming. 


and the funny thing was I used 2 dress more street, which resulted in people calling me a thug (and yes banger), I used to look like a member of N.W.A so when I started dressing proper I got even more names then before lol so I figure fuck it, you can't win. 

The part I hate though isn't when it comes 2 my style its when it comes 2 my car. If you've seen the pics you know it's no where near in finished condition, this invites all sorts of comments. 


Put 20s on it
Put 30s on it
You gonna keep it stock? (along with all the usually lo lo hating) 
Hot rod it man
I'll pay you 500 and trade you my shitty honda for it, I'm giving you a deal. 
Man you should put a big ass V8 and scoop on the hood 


 


Point is people always gonna judge no matter what you do, so as I said before Fuck everyone elses input, be yourself.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

KAKALAK said:


> So going with custom paint and trying to push for a badass ride makes us trying to fit in with the blacks :dunno: I can't say that's me. I pride myself making my cars something to be proud of and clean. I'm white and not acting like any other race.


I probably should have explained that better. I find white lowriders that have the exotic paint jobs and the such, are the same people that typically dress/act/talk like blacks or mexicans. To the point where they are being so fake that they are hard to take seriously. I get along with everyone as long as they are not being fake. This was not meant to offend anyone. And this is definitely my car, not quite sure why that was brought into question...

Sir Mix A Lot with my car last weekend at a show:










Chillin' at home:










At the shop:



















Driven year round, rain/snow/sun.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Really though this is the stupidest topic I've seen out of OT in a while. :facepalm:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> just cuz i like my dickies, chucks and locs...:yessad::finger:


Tha phuck....you is white ? :scrutinize: 


And this ride is owned by the whitest white guy you will ever know.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I probably should have explained that better. I find white lowriders that have the exotic paint jobs and the such, are the same people that typically dress/act/talk like blacks or mexicans. To the point where they are being so fake that they are hard to take seriously. I get along with everyone as long as they are not being fake. This was not meant to offend anyone. And this is definitely my car, not quite sure why that was brought into question...
> 
> Sir Mix A Lot with my car last weekend at a show:
> 
> ...



You obviously have arrived when Sir Mix A Lot is posing Scooner style near your car


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Courage said:


> :rofl: I Know man I usually wear black low-top chucks, khakis (Creased, perfect fitting, no saggin), a nice button up shirt, locs, and peoples always be looking at me or doing double take (the big black Fresno Hat in Olde English also draws a lot of attention, usually from police driving by). I shaved my head recently (I fucked it up triming it, I was tired lol, I usually wear it combed back), and people always think I'm a either a Gangster or a Banger(usually a bulldog, never a southsider or northsider for some reason, always a F-14er).
> 
> 
> I Remember someone asked me why I look like the dude from American Me, I responsed with "Why do you look like some sagging prag from Oz" :rofl:
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Ricoloco1984 (May 8, 2013)

Lowriding was started off by Mexicans, however the lowriding scene is international. Im a London born Mexican and lowriding has been around for a while but on shocks and springs, but air bags have been introduced and have taken off, hydro are un common as they are expensive. In Europe it has taken off, but on euro cars, dont really have us cars down these ways. Oh yea the racism is identical if not greater than the states. Ethics stick to there own down here, you got your English/black/Asian/East Euro crews all doing there thing, only unite at car shows.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

white man created the car therefore the white man created lowriding. So gtfo, stfu and /thread.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lol'd


ATM_LAunitic said:


> Damn.... I honestly thought you were hispanic most of this time. Anyway, I don't agree with that statement. I think paint styles are more/less regional than they are racial. Theres really no known difference between lowriders racially imo. In our lifestyle(lowriding)) ain't really a race thing. Just generational. Regardless of what color you are, when an old white guy sees your car he's gonna call it a ****** mobile lol or think you're Mexican.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Marty McFly said:


> Post one completed car you've had on the streets/shows.
> 
> Thanks the fake MM


not done with my cars.. besides I build mine to the tune of 95% done by me. I doubt you can say the same


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> not done with my cars.. besides I build mine to the tune of 95% done by me. I doubt you can say the same


 Bwhahah yeah ok.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Don't feed the trolls bro. Obvious racist statement is obvious."blacks and Latinos are loud like their paint jobs. Stay white and conservative like my paint job!" Lol


The pioneers of custom paint,flake,and candies are white guys...Bill HInes,Gene Winfield....Hines is also credited as building the first Impala on hydraulics.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Tha phuck....you is white ? :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> And this ride is owned by the whitest white guy you will ever know.


on my dads side, and yes that dude is WHITE! :yes:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> The pioneers of custom paint,flake,and candies are white guys...Bill HInes,Gene Winfield....Hines is also credited as building the first Impala on hydraulics.


 You have a selective memory , Deville , you forgot about Gil and Al Ayala , Bill Ortega , Eddie Martinez. I know Bill and Gene and I don't think they care if your black , brown or white . If you were there , that's one thing , that would make you 70 to 80 years old . Preach what you know not what you read. Im just saying .


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

pancho pistolas said:


> You have a selective memory , Deville , you forgot about Gil and Al Ayala , Bill Ortega , Eddie Martinez. I know Bill and Gene and I don't think they care if your black , brown or white . If you were there , that's one thing , that would make you 70 to 80 years old . Preach what you know not what you read. Im just saying .


Wasn't there,and I doubt you were either....but I do read alot,like yourself,but please instead of just name dropping,give us a history lesson,we all have alot to learn.
From what i've researched Gene did his first candy paint job in 1957,there was earlier attempts?
http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...an-and-bill-hines-to-be-honored-this-weekend/


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> Wasn't there,and I doubt you were either....but I do read alot,like yourself,but please instead of just name dropping,give us a history lesson,we all have alot to learn.
> From what i've researched Gene did his first candy paint job in 1957,there was earlier attempts?
> http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...an-and-bill-hines-to-be-honored-this-weekend/



qft and the real Majestics started in Canada :rimshot:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> Wasn't there,and I doubt you were either....but I do read alot,like yourself,but please instead of just name dropping,give us a history lesson,we all have alot to learn.
> From what i've researched Gene did his first candy paint job in 1957,there was earlier attempts?
> http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...an-and-bill-hines-to-be-honored-this-weekend/


x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like u mad cause the white Guy invented lowriding :nicoderm:


pancho pistolas said:


> You have a selective memory , Deville , you forgot about Gil and Al Ayala , Bill Ortega , Eddie Martinez. I know Bill and Gene and I don't think they care if your black , brown or white . If you were there , that's one thing , that would make you 70 to 80 years old . Preach what you know not what you read. Im just saying .


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Marty McFly said:


> qft and the real Majestics started in Canada :rimshot:


sorry nothing but respect brother, but that's incorrect.
white guy laying frame when they started, still laying frame now. 















they didn't start in Canada, or any place but the springs.:nicoderm:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Courage said:


> :rofl: I Know man I usually wear black low-top chucks, khakis (Creased, perfect fitting, no saggin), a nice button up shirt, locs, and peoples always be looking at me or doing double take (the big black Fresno Hat in Olde English also draws a lot of attention, usually from police driving by). I shaved my head recently (I fucked it up triming it, I was tired lol, I usually wear it combed back), and people always think I'm a either a Gangster or a Banger(usually a bulldog, never a southsider or northsider for some reason, always a F-14er).
> 
> 
> I Remember someone asked me why I look like the dude from American Me, I responsed with "Why do you look like some sagging prag from Oz" :rofl:
> ...


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> Post one completed car you've had on the streets/shows.
> 
> Thanks the fake MM


NEGATIVE - HE IS IN THE SAME BOAT AS 64 CRAWLING AKA CHING CHANG, CRENSHAWS FINEST AKA MILKY WAY AND 187 PURE AKA PHILLY CHEESE FAKE - NO CARS AFTER YEARS OF POSTING IN EVERY THREAD. KAKALAK CAR STILL GOT PRIMER ON IT FROM 95!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lol..... wait what?


EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> NEGATIVE - HE IS IN THE SAME BOAT AS 64 CRAWLING AKA CHING CHANG, CRENSHAWS FINEST AKA MILKY WAY AND 187 PURE AKA PHILLY CHEESE FAKE - NO CARS AFTER YEARS OF POSTING IN EVERY THREAD. KAKALAK CAR STILL GOT PRIMER ON IT FROM 95!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

rlowrod said:


> sorry nothing but respect brother, but that's incorrect.
> white guy laying frame when they started, still laying frame now.
> 
> View attachment 644369
> ...


 cool Monte


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Totally out of the blue random pic of Sirmixalot saves this whole nonsense topic


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

rlowrod said:


> sorry nothing but respect brother, but that's incorrect.
> white guy laying frame when they started, still laying frame now.
> 
> View attachment 644369
> ...


Click the link and read. Knowledge is power 

http://www.majesticscarclub.com/about/thirty-years-of-history-1962---1992


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Fool said Philly cheese fake


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

rlowrod said:


> sorry nothing but respect brother, but that's incorrect.
> white guy laying frame when they started, still laying frame now.
> they didn't start in Canada, or any place but the springs.:nicoderm:


:nicoderm: It was an inside joke brother Rod.


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

StayClassy said:


> Seriously, what's the general consensus on white guys with lowriders, is it pretty poseur or is the community a lot less ethnically centered than it seems. Have pity on me by the way for I live in Nebraska and really don't have much experience dealing with ethnic issues period. :buttkick: .


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Marty McFly said:


> qft and the real Majestics started in Canada :rimshot:


Orale homes!
I'mma run and tell now:roflmao:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> Wasn't there,and I doubt you were either....but I do read alot,like yourself,but please instead of just name dropping,give us a history lesson,we all have alot to learn.
> From what i've researched Gene did his first candy paint job in 1957,there was earlier attempts?
> http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...an-and-bill-hines-to-be-honored-this-weekend/[/QUOTE ]Name Dropper , Fuck that , I don't care who Knows me. im just saying tell the truth, im from califiornia and going on 55 + years old , grew up in modesto , thas where one of Winfields original shop was located , my father and his buds were custom car people , attended Gegians Autorama for countless years and the the Famoso drags was our old stomping grounds , oh yea I actually own a Hines 59 el camino that I saved from the crusher. ive been in the custom paint business for close to 40 years. but I probably wont post pics cause I really don't care if you believe or not. but the big name customizers will tell you they didn't do it alone. party on Canada :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

SHEEEEEEIT IF WE ARE HONKY NAME DROPPING, I'VE MET DAN FROM KC BEFORE.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

pancho pistolas said:


> lowdeville said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't there,and I doubt you were either....but I do read alot,like yourself,but please instead of just name dropping,give us a history lesson,we all have alot to learn.
> ...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Cool whip


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

like I tell my lesbian homegirl...You dig girls too.., that's kool ! But U can never be a man so please stop trying.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Marty McFly said:


> ****** created Lowriding /story


quoted 4 truffff


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

cool story bro


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

illstorm said:


> like I tell my lesbian homegirl...You dig girls too.., that's kool ! But U can never be a man so please stop trying.


:roflmao:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

67 chevy impala said:


> :buttkick:
> View attachment 644191
> :twak:


*PINCHE WANNABEES......Can't stand that shit!!!*:twak::buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

lowdeville said:


> Wasn't there,and I doubt you were either....but I do read alot,like yourself,but please instead of just name dropping,give us a history lesson,we all have alot to learn.
> From what i've researched Gene did his first candy paint job in 1957,there was earlier attempts?
> http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...an-and-bill-hines-to-be-honored-this-weekend/


Joe Bailon is credited as being the inventor of "Candy Paint"


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

White guys lay out minis on the frame everyday in almost every state./topic.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Joe Bailon is credited as being the inventor of "Candy Paint"


Googled it,dudes whitehno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

the black lowrider topic is gonna be mad


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA&sns=em


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

This topic is pointless because Mexicans don't lay frame white guys do!!! Mexican lowriders look stock as far as suspension goes and then they can lift them up which is pointless... Just saying


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

I dont see race as a factor.

Aslong as you are good people, down for the industry, and down to cruise etc.

People that see color are just ignorant in my oppinion.


----------



## white_boy_rollin (Sep 16, 2013)

I get it all the time that im tryin to be mexican. Just mad cuz my car cleaner than there's


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

white_boy_rollin said:


> I get it all the time that im tryin to be mexican. Just mad cuz my car cleaner than there's


Smooth.....


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

white people :h5:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

im white heres a older pic of the start of my project to be a daily. and trust me i done a shit ton of hydro work i aint no lil kid i been into this shit since the first time i saw a lowrider it was a blue 63-64 impala from lowlyfe cc back in the mid 90s when i was like 7-8


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

asasyn said:


> This topic is pointless because Mexicans don't lay frame white guys do!!! Mexican lowriders look stock as far as suspension goes and then they can lift them up which is pointless... Just saying


White people lay rockers. Lowriders cant. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Can't really argue with that. I am white as can be, not trying to be a gangster, work a 9-5, but daily drive my "Six-Fo". It is basically 100% bone stock other than suspension and wheels, and will stay that way. I have met other white lowriders that have exotic paint, and more extravagant shit going on, but I find they are typically over compensating, and trying to fit in with the black or Latino communities (Just going over the top to act like someone they aren't). I get a lot of shit from people, but I don't care, I have been in and out of a lot of custom car fads over the years (I build/fabricate custom cars for a living), but the only one that has stuck with me is lowriding, ever since I picked up an LRM in about 3rd grade...
> 
> My Daily:


RIP :angel:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I could have sworn i posted more in dis stupid fuckin topic :nicoderm:


----------



## Bmore (May 29, 2013)

I say u just do u and imma do me....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

BigCeez said:


> Tha phuck....you is white ? :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> And this ride is owned by the whitest white guy you will ever know.


beautiful pic


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

White ttt lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

StayClassy said:


> Seriously, what's the general consensus on white guys with lowriders, is it pretty poseur or is the community a lot less ethnically centered than it seems. Have pity on me by the way for I live in Nebraska and really don't have much experience dealing with ethnic issues period.


Bump


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

OMGSHFCAAEHC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> OMGSHFCAAEHC


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

White guy built. All of these are from the Louisville KY. area except for the 63 vert which is from Indianapolis.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^ Almost our whole city of lowriders are white.. lolz And we da Midwest lowriding capital.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

When u white and on top of ur game and have power ur really hated lol keep riding who ever the fucc u r or race ttt


----------

